# Formula 1



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is my Revell of Germany Formula 1


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Cool! I like the added touch of the chalk marks on the tires, pretty neat. Why the question mark? No number?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The question mark was a sponsor on the original car. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Not normally a race car kinda guy, but what you done here is great work! The chalk marks on the tires, how'd you accomplish that ?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

I used a white gelly roll pen, you can find these at Pat Catans or most craft stores. They are a gel based ink pen, and cost about a $1 a piece. I also use these pens for fine details on dashes.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Sweet job!!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

These Gel Pens,
Work nicely on painted surfaces? Or No? (I have yet to find a pen of any sort to work on painted surfaces.... specially ink type.....Paint pens are a different story!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

The gel pens will work on most acrylic paints, enamels when fully cured, but before clear coat. Never with lacquer.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

ok I'm a bit lost here....All I use in clear coats is Lacquer-based. SO, do you use the pens on top of the clear coat, and then use a different "based" clear coat to cover the gel pen writing?

Maybe, I'm missing out on a brand, or type of clear coat used on models. I'm old fashioned that way I like the Testors brand model paint, enamels.... not the acrylic stuff. So, I'm old fashioned! Trying to learn new tricks!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

What I meant was, lacquer will go over the ink, I never put them on after the clear coat.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

vypurr,
VERY good to know! I thought I was misinterpreting something so I had to make sure....


----------

